# Hole Hawg



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Had to buy this for a remodel, drills through like butter


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

cbeck said:


> Had to buy this for a remodel, drills through like butter
> 
> View attachment 18855


Glad to see the brace bar in. Don't go over 1-1/4 in low speed without it. 
That sucker eats plumbers. Had a guy lose a years worth of work. Broke his arm in 9 places. And he was big aout 290 lbs.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea i used another guys the other day it dident have the handle and grabbed and wedged my hand up against the stud 

Hurt like hell and cut three of my fingers


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I used one once , i had it a strange angle, the bit caught in a bind and the Machine spun around and knocked me clean out. Lost 45 min woke up on the floor and the cord was wraped around the drill.:laughing:


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, they can be dangerouse. One time I was drilling into concrete with a dewalt chipping hammer, was in a about three inches, got laxed and leaned over. Drill caught on rebar and spun around and hit me above the eye, had to get stiches. Have to be careful with all those high torque drills!!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

We put a whip on it and mix concrete in 5 gallon buckets with them.

Funny to see a nice and clean one, they hold up well and take abuse.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> We put a whip on it and mix concrete in 5 gallon buckets with them.
> 
> Funny to see a nice and clean one, they hold up well and take abuse.



That is brilliant.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

It might just be cause we don't have them here but that's definitely a bad azz dangerous tool Haha i can't believe you guys use them. That reminds me of a dude i saw that put a circular saw blade in a 9 inch grinder to cut a joist overhead. It worked but dammit man , why?


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

cbeck said:


> Had to buy this for a remodel, drills through like butter


Ugh! That pic brings back bad memories of when I was a first year apprentice. Almost broke my friggin wrist. The journeyman had me drilling 2 9/16 holes without the brace bar or the swivel handle attached. I didnt know any better. Haven't used one of these since.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Get some of these for it, run em in high. They don't bind and you can drill on a 45, they're nice


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Get some of these for it, run em in high. They don't bind and you can drill on a 45, they're nice


I was very skeptical of those from a visual only perspective, until the college I work for bought a couple sets to try out for our rough in bay projects.

Are those ever saaaweeeet!

:thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hole Hawgs are great for mixing concrete.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> Get some of these for it, run em in high. They don't bind and you can drill on a 45, they're nice


What are they ?

I had to use a hole hog last week for the first time in decades. Worked really, really good, but I kept flashing back to my 1st year hole drilling days. Damn near cried...lol


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Second day working outside of the family business. Drilling a 2-9/16 hole for waste on one knee, drill bit spun out and caught my pants. I must of been in shock and didn't release trigger, it split my pants to right under my crotch and have a 3" long scar from where it dug into my thigh.
I was nicknamed "tender" for the remainding years of apprenticeship with that shop.
Went to doc office and treated. Back to work next day and all I did was drill waste and vent holes for my journeypersons for months.
Needless to say im a pro when it comes to filing bits and handling a hole hawg!


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice drill do the new ones have clutches,used one for 20plus years ,shoulders are in bad shape


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been knocked off a ladder and saw stars using one of those bad boys. I have also been smacked into a floor joyce by the same drill.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have an old one my old boss angerly told me to throw away. I was trying to rehab the old chuck. He told me it was a waste of time as he generously stocked all his trucks with right angle drills. 

I tossed in in my pickup, replaced the cord, got a bag for it, bits and extensions and use it at my new job on every reroute and reipe. I do need to replace the brushes sometime.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

The bits I posted are hole saws but they drill very large holes without binding or much force, one they're dull throw them away though. The pilot bit is a 3/8 paddle bit, chews a 4 1/2" hole through 3" of wood without a problem or any extra handles and in high speed to boot.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

We have a first year nicknamed glass jaw because the hole hawg knocked him out. Our other first year got knocked off the ladder. First thing I tell a guy is brace the arm against a stud and keep your head and junk clear. 

Apparently some guys just like to learn those lessons for themselves haha. 

I learned mine when it pinned my head against a ceiling joist the first time I used it.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Get some of these for it, run em in high. They don't bind and you can drill on a 45, they're nice


Those are great until you hit a nail. I find they tend to drill a bigger hole than they should though if you're not holding it dead straight


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Use one all the time. I have a one speed which works great for smaller stuff, it is 900 rpm. When you need to drill some big stuff I break out the two speed on low which I think is 400 rpm. It will definitely do some damage if you don't respect it and know how to use it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Get some of these for it, run em in high. They don't bind and you can drill on a 45, they're nice


I have a set of those and for new work they are awesome! However on old work where you have old rough cut oak studs you can forget it they just make smoke and then they are garbage!

I have 2 hole hawgs and I have never been caught by either? I guess I just always knew to get a grip and be prepared, I have stopped my old sqaure one a few times but my new superhawg has a clutch so it will stop at times due to the clutch.


----------



## Finkelstein (May 18, 2012)

You guys are pussies, it's a friggin hole hawg, drill the damn hole and put a pipe in it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My 12 year old Hole Hawg just died 2 days ago. I will definately be buying another one since nothing else really compares to them for power/utility/size. I've escaped injury for for the 16 years I've been using these drills, knock on wood.



Paul


----------



## Local 9 Plumber (Apr 20, 2012)

Finkelstein said:


> You guys are pussies, it's a friggin hole hawg, drill the damn hole and put a pipe in it.


No intro...Vulgarity....Nice start.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Finkelstein said:


> You guys are pussies, it's a friggin hole hawg, drill the damn hole and put a pipe in it.


Your 1st post and you already calling us puxxies???


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Finkelstein said:


> You guys are pussies, it's a friggin hole hawg, drill the damn hole and put a pipe in it.


And who might you be?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Finkelstein (May 18, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> And who might you be?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



A guy that has burnt out dozens of hole hawg's over the years.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Great!! Another plumber that's way too impressed with himself.


----------



## Finkelstein (May 18, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Great!! Another plumber that's way too impressed with himself.


So, Just because I know how to properly use a tool. That makes me full of myself? It is not a complicated tool to use, I mean I figured it out :thumbup:


----------



## Local 9 Plumber (Apr 20, 2012)

Finkelstein said:


> So, Just because I know how to properly use a tool. That makes me full of myself? It is not a complicated tool to use, I mean I figured it out :thumbup:


Ha! If you were using them properly you wouldn't have burned dozens of them out. Lol. A proper intro is requested of all new members on this site.


----------



## Finkelstein (May 18, 2012)

Local 9 Plumber said:


> Ha! If you were using them properly you wouldn't have burned dozens of them out. Lol. A proper intro is requested of all new members on this site.


They get burnt out due to use, duh.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Local 9 Plumber said:


> Ha! If you were using them properly you wouldn't have burned dozens of them out. Lol. A proper intro is requested of all new members on this site.


He's not a new member, he's a disgruntled member.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok lesson 1 - when drilling threw a bottom plate use you lower leg to catch the drill if if fetches up .
Lesson 2 - that stupid bar you put on the hole hog will get u fired if I see u using it because it does nothing but get in the way . Man up and get er done boys.
If u can't handle the drill become an electrician , that wire twisting thing they do may be more your speed . Lol
Ok part of this is jest but part well , knock on wood I've had good luck with my beloved hog and those new style milwaukee bits are the bomb , they eat nail s


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> He's not a new member, he's a disgruntled member.


 Jnohs?!!??


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I never use the bar on my drill. Like Coast to Coast said, it just seems to always be in the way. You need to be aware of what the drill might do all the time. 

1. Brace the handle on your leg or a stud and know which direction it's goign to spin if it catches a nail. 

2. Don't space out while dilling and pay attention. 


They're not dangerous if you use them correctly and know what to expect of them. Like I said before, I've never been hit by one. I think I've had a hand pinned against a stud a time or two but nothing that really hurt me.






Paul


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I had the bar in the pic because I thought it was pretty and matched well.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Get some of these for it, run em in high. They don't bind and you can drill on a 45, they're nice


They have these new bits just like those but you can replace the edges on them with new blades.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I never use the bar on my drill. Like Coast to Coast said, it just seems to always be in the way. You need to be aware of what the drill might do all the time.
> 
> 1. Brace the handle on your leg or a stud and know which direction it's goign to spin if it catches a nail.
> 
> ...


Well said, my feelings exactly.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hole hawgs are tough but as long as one keeps his head in the game and body braced not much of a problem. Not a good time to be on the phone or thinking of last nites "fun". Aww the lessons we learn in life.:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Ill never touch one of those damn drills:no: first time I used one and busted up my damn knuckles bought myself a better one that evening:yes:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

surfdog said:


> Very nice drill do the new ones have clutches,used one for 20plus years ,shoulders are in bad shape


Get the Dewalt DWD460 you'll never wanna use a damn holehawg again


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

cbeck said:


> Had to buy this for a remodel, drills through like butter


First thing I do is throw away both handles they get in my way. It's just how my boss taught me are Remember don't use your forehead to stop it like I did.... It leaves a scar


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> Get the Dewalt DWD460 you'll never wanna use a damn holehawg again


Thats what we use now, best money I ever spent


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought a Super Hawg a few weeks ago not for myself but for my help.
Worry's me to set and debate on if they need to get stitches or if a bandaid will do when they've exposed knuckes using the Hole Hawg. There's really no perfect answer imo if one doesn't stay braced and keep his or her head in the game.
The Hole Hawg stay's in my truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

If u can't handle a hole hog u ain't going to make it in residential construction . Then I'm going to be worried about u in commercial , way more dangerous tools and situation then a hog . Could u go drill that insert for me 20' up on a ladder . Join a gym , lol because honestly that's probably one of the things that has helped me my whole working life . Hell I'd one hand that old school hog drilling water line holes threw joist just so I could get a couple more before I had to move the ladder .


----------



## Local 9 Plumber (Apr 20, 2012)

coast to coast said:


> If u can't handle a hole hog u ain't going to make it in residential construction . Then I'm going to be worried about u in commercial , way more dangerous tools and situation then a hog . Could u go drill that insert for me 20' up on a ladder . Join a gym , lol because honestly that's probably one of the things that has helped me my whole working life . Hell I'd one hand that old school hog drilling water line holes threw joist just so I could get a couple more before I had to move the ladder .


That's fine until you accidentally slip and end up in a wheelchair for the rest of your life. Take the ten seconds to work the calf muscles and get down the ladder and move it two feet. I'd never teach someone to work dangerously. And I've made it just fine in residential and commercial without using one of those.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Why is everyone so afraid of the hole hawg


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not at all. And have one in my truck. But I have no brownie points to earn here and am confident in my abilities as well as my employees abilities to use the hole hawg. Not exactly a Super Man act there C to C. :laughing:
Wee this guy can handle a hole hawg am I to be impressed? Pfft.
I've done plenty of commercial and resi both so really maybe you're trying to impress the younger crowd?
Working 20 feet in the air and reaching out with a hole hawg to drill with one hand because you can and mostly because you don't want to move the ladder. With me you either work safer or you're gone, I don't care for the WC premium increases with you around. I doubt your careless attitude ends with the laziness to move a ladder.
Back to the super hawg, I haven't even used it yet so really can't say much about it, but I do care more about those working for me and providing the safest and best tools I can afford for them. That's simply where I'm at.
More power to you if that's how you roll.:thumbsup:

As my signature sometimes reads,,,, Prevention is better than restoration.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

It is up to ALL of us to work safer. To benefit every tradesman/apprentice /helper, it's no good being injured and not able to work...for the sake of a few seconds laziness. take the time to do the job safely


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I ain't no superman and I'm not dumb enough to drill 1 handed 20' on a ladder . A 6' ladder ya , but 20' i dont think so .I'll re read my post and see if that's what I meant . Calf muscles , lol that's a good one . I ain't trying to impress anybody , just telling it like it is . Life , work , just get ur done .nDam think about the poor b's who had to really plumb . Cast and threaded pipe . If I'm out of line or if I offend any real plumbers sorry , but if u can't handle a hog go get a deal job .


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I learned to respect the Hole Hawg in my first year. The stiches and scar on my chin help me do this.

Me and the Hawg now have an understanding - I am the boss. I keep a firm grip and put him down hard any time he tries to get out of line.

Good things can come out of accidents like this though. I now look just like Han Solo. Pretty much. Except for the hair. And face. And well, money. I don't have a whip either but, I could get one. That's the same guy right?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Close enough,,,:thumbup:


----------



## Local 9 Plumber (Apr 20, 2012)

Epox said:


> Close enough,,,:thumbup:


Really??


----------



## Local 9 Plumber (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh read that wrong. Thought it said "closed, enough" as in the thread was closed. Sorry.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

:laughing: Lookin sharp there Hans.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Epox said:


> I'm not at all. And have one in my truck. But I have no brownie points to earn here and am confident in my abilities as well as my employees abilities to use the hole hawg. Not exactly a Super Man act there C to C. :laughing:
> Wee this guy can handle a hole hawg am I to be impressed? Pfft.
> I've done plenty of commercial and resi both so really maybe you're trying to impress the younger crowd?
> Working 20 feet in the air and reaching out with a hole hawg to drill with one hand because you can and mostly because you don't want to move the ladder. With me you either work safer or you're gone, I don't care for the WC premium increases with you around. I doubt your careless attitude ends with the laziness to move a ladder.
> ...


 af·ford**(-fôrd,*-frd)tr.v.*af·ford·ed,*af·ford·ing,*af·fords1.*To have the financial means for; bear the cost of:*not able to afford a new car.2.*To manage to spare or give up:*can't afford an hour for lunch.3.*To manage or bear without disadvantage or risk to oneself:*can afford to be tolerant.4.*To make available; provide:*a sport affording good exercise; a tree that affords ample shade.

Excellent post!!!

I just want to clear up for the membership that when Epox used the term "afford" in his post, I'm certain he meant it as in the 4th tense in the provided definition, and not at all from a monetary standpoint.

Great post again, Epox! :thumbup:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Lately we have been doing a lot of remodels and additions. I have a lot of respect for that hole hawg. First week I got it I was drilling out a 4" hole through a 2x6 wall and it hit a knot, ended up breaking my hand. Didn't lose too much work but it hurt like hell for awhile.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thx UA
You are correct, mine was more a figure of speech.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Epox said:


> Thx UA
> You are correct, mine was more a figure of speech.


Anytime.

As I said, I liked the post and wanted to make sure it was properly interpreted by all.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Hole Hawgs are great for mixing concrete.


Hell yea


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You should have bought the Super Hawg instead. It's much better


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Use the hole hawg all the time. Part of the job imo. Has it busted my knuckles? Sure. I'm a Plumber. Ain't scared of no drill or busted knuckles.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Super Hawgs are much better, with the added leverage. Hell the original version can spin a 3 9/16" self feed and the super a 4 9/16" Most of the time to be safe used them on high, unless power was an issue.

Also good for using as a cranking device for travel trailer leveling jacks..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Super Hawg is pretty good, but I prefer the original hole hawg. I have more control with the hole hawg. I don't like the rotating handle on the super. Hole Hawg works for me, no need to change to the Super.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Will said:


> Use the hole hawg all the time. Part of the job imo. Has it busted my knuckles? Sure. I'm a Plumber. Ain't scared of no drill or busted knuckles.


I play guitar to make the real money! Lmao!! Gotta protect the digits.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the hole hawg never used the superhawg. The boss man bought the dewalt version and it. Scared the hell out of me when drilling a 3" hole and it broke the drill in half. Returned that drill to get a hole hawg.


----------

